
ASK HN: Feedback Wanted for Pinjii App - law2255
https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-store/id966436167?pt=107823819&ct=Hackernews&mt=8
======
law2255
Hi folks,

Recently, my friend and I created an app called Pinjii. Pinjii allows people
to use emojiis to share information about what's happening around them on a
real-time community map. It's like a Waze but for social information.

We created this because we always wondered what's happening around us right
now. What were people doing? Why are there so many cops around the block? Is
there a line at the popular ice cream shop? But there are no good ways to find
out so we created this app for people to crowdsource the information.

It's still an early prototype and we would love to get your feedback on it.
What do you like about it? What don't you like? Why would you not use it? etc.

Thanks!

